# Shops in NI?



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking for a decent local shop that stocks the bigger brands (Chemical Guys, Zaino, Autoglym,G|techniq, Dodo Juice, Sonus etc). I used to use Auto Parts stores in Ards as the guy that ran the shop could get me most if what I wanted but it's closed. I now use street racer (Bangor) and the motor factors on the balloo road (Bangor) but I still regularly have to use the web and pay the extorsonate delivery fees (free delivery to the UK they all say but not northern Ireland, they need a geography lesson!). One with a decent selection in store or the ability to source these products without an extra charge would be preferred. I'd much rather than give my money to a local business than to one over the water. 

Ronnie I hear you may be opening something? If that true when and where?


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to support the local guys, why not buy something manufactured locally? You could try Elite who manufacture their own products (in addition to buying some in) and the are based in lisburn.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Ronnie I hear you may be opening something? If that true when and where?


Yes this is true, Ronnie is currently fitting the new shop out, it is based inbetween Portadown and Armagh, just a mile or so the Armagh side of the roundabout at Richhill.

He'll be able to perhaps give a better estimate as to when he hopes to have the shop fully finished but as you can imagine it will be asap.

Clarke


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

motor sports and spares sell a large range of dodo juice stuff and some zymol wax's

they seem to have a fairly large range of everything mf drying cloths, Da machines, sealants, etc etc


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

right hello all Yes I am now own Reflection Perfection and am opening up a shop as Clarke says in the next few weeks the joiners are in next week. I will be stocking a large range of products as well as my own stuff and a few special brands that will only be available in Ireland through me!!! As well as this I will be stocking a selection of cutting compunds, machines etcv etc basically everything you will need to look after your car. We will be offering training to make detailing more accessable to the hobbiest and also guidance on how to do lots of things. Will keep you posted on how its coming along. At present I have a large stock of stuff so if you need anything give me a bell for some pre opening bargins!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking forward to this Rollo. My stocks are running low and I have been holding off for the grand opening!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea took a while to finish up with customer cars. for me detiling is going in a new direction so wanted to get all the jobs done before the shop opens not the joiner is starting and the fun will begin having a soft opening to get stock in then a better open day during the later part of the summer.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

sounds good will have pop down when it opens my woman from lurgan so should not be so far from their


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

from Banbridge myself looking forward to seeing and using this


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

will be making a trip down when its open, best of luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any more word of your shop opening Ronnie. 

I'm in Banbridge and would be interested in popping over to buy some stuff.

Cheers

Niall


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

joiners finished painting under way oders being placed for stock just waiting on the spark who is on hilidays. I have lots of stuff. PM me what you are after as I might have it already 2 more weeks and I should be finished.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Any list of brands you'll be stocking Ronnie to give an idea of what you might have.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Paddy_R said:


> Any list of brands you'll be stocking Ronnie to give an idea of what you might have.


From what I can gather,Ronnie will have his own range of top quality product's,and will also be stocking alot of the big name's aswell

you wont be disappointed Paddy,with the varying range's he'll have:thumb:

you'll be like a kid in a sweet shop:lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Cant wait for the grand opening Ronnie, Im just down the road in Tandragee.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea i will be stocking all the goodies. I am only using brands that I will personally recommend and have used not only in my details but more importantly on my own cars. I will have a few different price range products to suit most pockets and will be the sole distributer in Ireland for a few. Not trying to be smart by not saying who yet as i am finalising orders as we speak with several companies that are keen to come on board, but trust me when I say they are the best about..


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Mail order (free delivery to NI?) and a website Ronnie or just the shop. Might have to make a yearly list and travel down. Bit of a drive for me.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mail order/e-shop and a walk in shop as well Will be able to post anywhere in NI anyhow just sorting prices at present. But sure the craic will be great when u call down lol!!!


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> yea i will be stocking all the goodies. I am only using brands that I will personally recommend and have used not only in my details but more importantly on my own cars. I will have a few different price range products to suit most pockets and will be the sole distributer in Ireland for a few. Not trying to be smart by not saying who yet as i am finalising orders as we speak with several companies that are keen to come on board, but trust me when I say they are the best about..


Mate I seriously hope Zaino is among them. Oh, and GTechniq :thumb:

Davy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Davy, just happens to be my favorite and on all of my cars, so it would be rude not to have it! I have been in talks with nanolex at present but am also looking at Gtechniq as well...


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> Davy, just happens to be my favorite and on all of my cars, so it would be rude not to have it! I have been in talks with nanolex at present but am also looking at Gtechniq as well...


Very very exciting


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Prima is currently a favourite of mine but for wax can't see past Dodo Supernatural (value for money wise and performance). I need some black finishing pads so I'm holding off until your open and a wee trip down for a good old nosey around.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers gettting a load of pads to test from one supplier and will have 3m and hexlogic pads as well DODO juice supernatural is some stuff also Valentine's is amazing stuff as well and one we have used on a lot of details..


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

looking forward to the shop opening and getting a wee look round :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wont be long should be there very shortly doing a zaino order this weel along with scholl concepts and a few others also we will be making our own specialised products. Our new wheel cleaner is caustic free and equals bilberry in performance if not beats it. We also have loads of other great products available from 125ml right up to 1000L quantities.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Procar Belfast
Unit 9 Edgar Industrial Estate
Comber Road
Carryduff
Northern Ireland
BT8 8AN
Tel: 028 90 817187
www.procarbelfast.co.uk


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Ronnie, let us know when the shop is fully up and running, maybe a couple of pics ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will do got a fair bit of detailing plus developing the new products but the shop is not far off finishing need to get one big push when the cars are cleared up.


----------



## super whites (Jan 31, 2011)

hi ronnie, just wondering if you have any Enzyme Odour eater or similar in stock of know where i can get some, doing a mates car at the weekend and it has been sat for a year and the inside is caked in mould


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I done but I will have a sample on Tuesday if you would like to try it out to see what you think give me a PM if your interested.


----------



## super whites (Jan 31, 2011)

only just saw your post, thanks for the offer but someone on here said about using dettol mould and mildew remover and i had some in the cupboard so give it a go and it seemed to do the trick. prob more expensive as i needed a trip to the shop for 3 more bottles of the stuff. realy wanted to give the enzyme odour eater stuff a go as it looked good stuff.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ronnie any near opening this shop yet??


----------

